# $900 for a block plane?



## wizer (16 Apr 2010)

I like Bridge City stuff, but I can't get on with this. Although I'm sure the engineering is up to the usual insane standard.







http://www.bridgecitytools.com/Products ... lock+Plane


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Apr 2010)

That looks like it's out of Terminator!


----------



## jimi43 (16 Apr 2010)

I love that...absolutely LOVE that!!!

WOW!

And that is strange for me because "go faster stripes" on a plane...like the "Turbo" Veritas doesn't normally grab me but that grabs me big style!

I mean....more like Transformer MEETS Terminator too!






:shock: 

The dowel drilling jig also rocks!






You could drill for oil with that!!!

Jim


----------



## Vann (17 Apr 2010)

Wow !!!

I'm not interested in buying one (not even at half that price), but wow !!

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Mr Ed (17 Apr 2010)

I like a lot of the Bridge City stuff, but this looks needlessly complex to me. I'm sure its really well made, but good engineering is partly about simplification and that blade clamp is just way over the top. I also don't get why the adjuster is shaped like a plug cutter?

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (17 Apr 2010)

Mr Ed":1j63g1vp said:


> I like a lot of the Bridge City stuff, but this looks needlessly complex to me. I'm sure its really well made, but good engineering is partly about simplification and that blade clamp is just way over the top. I also don't get why the adjuster is shaped like a plug cutter?
> 
> Ed


Have to agree...KISS :wink: - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (17 Apr 2010)

Yep, looks fantastic but is it just engineering for engineering sakes? Like some of the overdone high end watches you see. I wonder how comfortable it would be to use as well?

Wouldn't mind seeing their take on a smoother though


----------



## speed (17 Apr 2010)

"The Commemorative Tool series is an extraordinary collection of tools and the CT-17 Dual Angle Block Plane is a welcome edition to its preceding sixteen siblings."

i wonder if anyone owns all other 16 collectors items?


----------



## Karl (17 Apr 2010)

Very nice tool - not sure it's worth the cash, but very Gloatworthy all the same.

I see from the CHT website that the BCT shoulder plane has had a price increase - to £500! It was £380 (ish) last time I looked. That's one heck of a price rise.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## AndyT (17 Apr 2010)

"Commemorative tools series"... so we really are in the territory of items made with no real intention of being used, but to persuade people that they are worth high prices because their value will magically increase over time. Not tools at all really. Anyone buying one would be faced by the thought "If I keep this in its box and wait, I'll make hundreds of dollars, but if I use it, that will cost me hundreds of dollars in lost profit."

Seems a bit daft to me. But that's how markets for collectibles work.

I wonder who buys this stuff?


----------



## Ironballs (17 Apr 2010)

I should probably put this question to Tony as he owns one, but I wonder how those BCT shoulder planes work. I've found that you can get the mouth openings on a shoulder catching on the tenon when cleaning up (and that's using a 3110 or LN 42), what would it be like when the body is full of openings?


----------



## ByronBlack (17 Apr 2010)

To think that those man hours could have gone into something truly useful instead of over engineered tool pron.


----------



## jimi43 (17 Apr 2010)

I don't think it was EVER intended as a tool. Well it is really...a MARKETING tool....

You see...in these days of viral marketing...people are clever.

It worked didn't it!? 337 people here have looked at their website since yesterday...that ain't bad going! 8) 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## eoinsgaff (18 Apr 2010)

My sweet girl friend, looking over my shoulder, thought the block plane was a glorified mouse trap...


----------



## jimi43 (18 Apr 2010)

eoinsgaff":262vculh said:


> My sweet girl friend, looking over my shoulder, thought the block plane was a glorified mouse trap...



She is spot on...and WE are the mice!!!


----------



## TheTiddles (18 Apr 2010)

that is fabulous. If I were infinitely rich I'd buy one right now, but I'm not.

Aidan


----------



## metos (20 Apr 2010)

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/Products ... HP-6+Works
:shock:

edit : HP-6 Works


----------



## TheTiddles (20 Apr 2010)

metos":7ukq5j9o said:


> http://www.bridgecitytools.com/Products/All+Tools/HP-6+Works
> :shock:
> 
> edit : HP-6 Works



So pornographic it got blocked!


----------

